# Malapit na tayo mag kita



## MickyS

Malapit na tayo mag kita.

Not quite sure how to translate and understand this one.  It seems like it is saying we are near you, but that doesn't make a lot sense in the context of the surrounding conversation.  Maybe the words have different nuances I'm missing.


----------



## epistolario

MickyS said:


> Malapit na tayo mag kita.


 
Malapit na tayo(ng) magkita. 
_We will meet soon / shortly. _
_We are going to meet soon / shortly._

_Malapit na_ can refer to either time or space, depending on the context. For example, you invite me to drop by your house. Then, I leave and as I draw near your house, I will send you a text message saying: 

Malapit na ako sa inyo. 
_I'm almost there. = I'm near your place (house)._


----------



## MickyS

Yes, the temporal context would be a sensible interpretation and it would work in the overall nature of the conversation.  

Thanks for your assessment.  I suspect it is spot on.

Mickys


----------

